# Porcelain Mason Jar Lids...



## DigginTroy (Mar 23, 2012)

I have been finding quite a few Porcelain Mason jar lids. Is it best to keep the zink lids attatched to the porcelain or should i take the zink off. 90% of the lids are bent, so i would like to know if it is worth my time to try to salvage as many with the zink as possible or should i just take the White Porcelain out of them.


----------



## tigue710 (Mar 23, 2012)

if you have the whole  zinc lid undamaged they are worth saving, the porcelain, which is actually milk glass, is not worth keeping unless you have a plan for them...


----------



## DigginTroy (Mar 23, 2012)

They seem like they would stack real easy so maybe if the zink is too undamaged i should just throw em in my box lol


----------



## DigginTroy (Mar 23, 2012)

They seem pretty old. They would hold no value at all you think?


----------

